# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Manti Kosove

## Fiori

Tirana e Re
Global user
(6/20/00 10:02:15 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Për 4-5 persona nevojiten:
1 kg miell, 2 gota ujë te vakët, 2 lugë vaj pak kripë për brumin dhe 600 gr mish I grirë, 3 qepë, kripë, vaj, piper i zi.

Në tavolinë ose në tepsi hidhet miell, ujë i vakët, vaj, kripë dhe përzihen dhe nga brumi i formuar bëhen 30 kulecë të vegjël. Secili kulac zmadhohet me okllai sa shuplaka e dorës. Lyhen kulecët me gjalpë dhe bashkohen në dhjetëshe. Secila dhjetëshe tëhollohet në një petë të madhe dhe të tre petët bashkohen në një petë të vetme. Peta ndahet në katrorë shahu. Për mbushjet e katrorëve nevojiten mish i grirë, qepë të grira hollë, kripë piper i zi . Masa e përgatitur skuqet në vaj dhe në fund të skuqjes i hidhet pak piper i kuq për ngjyrë. Masa duhet të lihet të ftohet dhe më pas mbushen me të katrorët e përgatitur më parë. Cdo katrore mbështillet diagonalisht nga të katër anët (si zarf) dhe vihen në tepsi për tu pjekur. Mantia piqet një gjysëm ore. Pasi është pjekur mbulohet me një picetë për 10 minuta dhe serviret me kos.

----------


## dodoni

Serviret me kos të dhenve. Nëse nuk ka kos të dhenve, atëherë bën edhe kos viçi. Nëse nuk ka kos viçi, bën edhe kos lope,.   :pa dhembe:  

Me të vërtetë ka tre vjet që nuk kam hangër mantia dhe më ka marrë malli për to. Kam dëgjuar që shumë restorane shqiptare nëpër botë mbajnë mantia por këtu ku jam unë, nuk kam asnjë afër. 

Di të më tregoj kush se a bëhen mantiat me këto petat e gatshme këtu në Amerikë që mund ti gjesh në dyqane? 

Tung

----------


## orhanvardar

Përbërësit
Per 4-5 persona duhen: 1 kg miell, 2 gota uje te vaket, 2 luge vaj pak kripe per brumin dhe 600 gr mish I grire, 3 qepe, kripe, vaj, piper i zi  


Përgatitja
Ne tavoline ose ne tepsi hidhet miell, uje i vaket, vaj, kripe dhe perzihen dhe nga brumi i formuar behen 30 kuleqe te vegjel. Secili kulac zmadhohet me okllai sa shuplaka e dores. Lyhen kuleqt me gjalpe dhe bashkohen ne dhjeteshe. Secila dhjeteshe tehollohet ne nje pete te madhe dhe te tre petet bashkohen ne nje pete te vetme. Peta ndahet ne katrore shahu. Per mbushjet e katroreve nevojiten mish i grire, qepe te grira holle, kripe piper i zi . Masa e pergatitur skuqet ne vaj dhe ne fund te skuqjes i hidhet pak piper i kuq per ngjyre. Masa duhet te lihet te ftohet dhe me pas mbushen me te katroret e pergatitur me pare. Cdo katrore mbeshtillet diagonalisht nga te kater anet (si zarf) dhe vihen ne tepsi per tu pjekur. 

Udhezim 
Informata per ushqimin 
Pasi eshte pjekur mbulohet me nje picete per 10 minuta dhe serviret me kos.

----------


## hope31

e kam shijuar kete gatim dhe eshte shume e shijshme, por nuk e kam gatuar vete

perfitoj nga kjo recete qe ta provoj njehere ta gatuaj, ne do te ia arrij apo jo te dale e mira

----------


## Auroraa

> Tirana e Re
> Global user
> (6/20/00 10:02:15 pm)
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Për 4-5 persona nevojiten:
> 1 kg miell, 2 gota ujë te vakët, 2 lugë vaj pak kripë për brumin dhe 600 gr mish I grirë, 3 qepë, kripë, vaj, piper i zi.
> 
> Në tavolinë ose në tepsi hidhet miell, ujë i vakët, vaj, kripë dhe përzihen dhe nga brumi i formuar bëhen 30 kulecë të vegjël. Secili kulac zmadhohet me okllai sa shuplaka e dorës. Lyhen kulecët me gjalpë dhe bashkohen në dhjetëshe. Secila dhjetëshe tëhollohet në një petë të madhe dhe të tre petët bashkohen në një petë të vetme. Peta ndahet në katrorë shahu. Për mbushjet e katrorëve nevojiten mish i grirë, qepë të grira hollë, kripë piper i zi . Masa e përgatitur skuqet në vaj dhe në fund të skuqjes i hidhet pak piper i kuq për ngjyrë. Masa duhet të lihet të ftohet dhe më pas mbushen me të katrorët e përgatitur më parë. Cdo katrore mbështillet diagonalisht nga të katër anët (si zarf) dhe vihen në tepsi për tu pjekur. Mantia piqet një gjysëm ore. Pasi është pjekur mbulohet me një picetë për 10 minuta dhe serviret me kos.





flm shume per kete recete ... me pelqejn edhe keto shume

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Për 4-5 persona duhen:

1 kg miell, 2 gota ujë të vakët, 2 lugë vaj pak kripë për brumin dhe 600 gr mish i grirë, 3 qepë, kripë, vaj, piper i zi

Përgatitja

Në tavolinë ose në tepsi hidhet miell, ujë i vakët, vaj, kripë dhe përzihen dhe nga brumi i formuar bëhen 30 kuleçë të vegjël. Secili kulaçët zmadhohen me okllai sa shuplaka e dorës. Lyhen kuleçet me gjalpë dhe bashkohen në dhjetëshe. Secila dhjetëshe tëhollohet në një petë të madhe dhe të tre petët bashkohen në një petë të vetme. Peta ndahet në katrorë shahu. Për mbushjet e katrorëve nevojiten mish i grirë, qepë të grira hollë, kripë piper i zi . Masa e përgatitur skuqet në vaj dhe në fund të skuqjes i hidhet pak piper i kuq për ngjyrë. Masa duhet të lihet të ftohet dhe më pas mbushen me të katrorët e përgatitur më parë. Cdo katrore mbështillet diagonalisht nga të katër anët (si zarf) dhe vihen në tepsi për tu pjekur. Mantia piqet një gjysmë ore. Pasi është pjekur mbulohet me një picetë për 10 minuta dhe serviret me kos.


Ju bëftë mirë*

----------

